
Psilocybin produces enduring positive changes in psychological functioning - miles
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0269881117731279
======
miles
The entire title (which was too long to submit) is:

 _Psilocybin-occasioned mystical-type experience in combination with
meditation and other spiritual practices produces enduring positive changes in
psychological functioning and in trait measures of prosocial attitudes and
behaviors_

From the abstract:

"[B]oth high-dose groups showed large significant positive changes on
longitudinal measures of interpersonal closeness, gratitude, life
meaning/purpose, forgiveness, death transcendence, daily spiritual
experiences, religious faith and coping, and community observer ratings."

------
Nomentatus
Simulated annealling. Works for humans, too.

